# winterharte "blaue" Seerosen



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2020)

Hi,

habe mich mal durch "ur"alte Themen gelesen und bin dabei mal wieder auf das einst diskutierte Thema "winterharte __ blaue Seerosen" gestoßen

da ich davon schon seit >10 Jahren nichts mehr gelesen/gehört/gesehen hab wollte ich mal Fragen ob von Euch einer die letzten 13-14 Jahre eigentlich mal wieder was von dem damaligen Hype gehört/gelesen oder gar winterharte blaue Seerosen seit etlichen Jahren im typischen 0815 Teich

die nun ja rund 15 Jahre alten siamesischen Kreuzungen zwischen tropisch-winterhart müßten nun ja eigentlich, da es damals angeblich ja schon einige voll winterharte bläuliche, bzw.. purpurfarbige Tropenseerosen-Hybriden gegeben haben soll, durch die vor rund 10 Jahren begonnen Meristemmassenvermehrungen in Laboren überall recht preiswert  in Gärtnereien, Baumärkten, Gartenfachhandeln zu finden sein sein

MfG Frank


----------



## bupaech (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo Frank,
ich habe aktuell bisher leider immer noch 95€ je blaue tropische und winterharte HXT-Seerose bezahlt.

Gruß Burghard


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2020)

meine einzigste HxT-Seerose war da vor 10 Jahren mit 19.95 aber viel billiger  (ist aber auch nur ein gelber Ami)

MfG Frank


----------



## bernhardh (5. Juli 2020)

Ich habe ja so einige in Kultur und bin grundsätzlich zufrieden. Auf FB "Kamptal Seerosen" gibts immer wieder Infos. 
Grundsätzlich benötigen sie warmes Wasser wie tropische, ansonsten wachsen sie langsamer, und blühen weniger. Bekommen sie das und natürlich Dünger, dann sind sie eine echte Bereicherung im Teich. 
20€ für eine GELBE HxT vor 10 Jahren?? Was soll das gewesen sein. Mir wäre da keine bekannt... Sortenname?


----------



## bupaech (5. Juli 2020)

Habe vor einer Woche eine tropische blaue Seerose „King of the Blues“ eines Pflanzenmarktes für 26 Euros bekommen. Stellte sich aber als eine nicht winterharte Seerose heraus. Auf der Verpackung stand nichts darüber!


----------



## bernhardh (5. Juli 2020)

Darum ist es ja eine "tropische Seerose". 
Und um 26€ gibt es überhaupt keine HxT Hybriden...


----------



## bupaech (5. Juli 2020)

Wenn meine blauen water lilies blühen, stelle ich Fotos ein. Siam Purple 1 (HxT), Purple Suphan, Tina, Islamorada. Sribrangpa (Gelb) blüht schon. Die tropischen haben sehr gelitten, weil sie 14 Tage wegen Corona wohl in einer Kiste auf einem Flughafen in Dubai festsassen. Im Gewächshaus sind zwei Von denen (Tina und Islamorada) mir fast weggefault. Jetzt habe ich Sie bei leicht schwankenden Temperaturen 20-24 Grad im Filtergraben , aber nicht bei 35-40 Grad warmen Wasser Im Gewächshaus und die Knollen sollten im Sommer hoffentlich noch austreiben. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## bernhardh (6. Juli 2020)

Hast du ein Foto von Sribrangpa ?? Kenn ich nicht. 
Tropische kannst du auch in DE oder AT kaufen. Das geht schneller und die kommen sicher gesund an. 
Siam Purple 1 hat sich als etwas fauler Blüher erwiesen. Siam Purple 2 ist da wesentlich blühfreudiger unter den selben Bedingungen!


----------



## bupaech (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo Bernhard,
unten findest Du das Foto von der Sribangpra.
Meine "Islamorada" ist leider verfault! Das ist die Knolle ganz links. Die Knolle von der "Tina" rechts ist noch ganz fest. Ich hoffe, unter warmen Bedingungen treibt sie noch einmal aus.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2020)

Hi Bernard,

die "__ Joey Tomocik" von Kirk Strawn (und ein paar weitere Sorten von ihm) ist/sind mittlerweile ja auch ne eindeutige bestätigte HXT-Seerose
Die gibts schon seit vielen Jahren "günstig" da diese Sorte nun ja schon fast 40 Jahre alt ist (wäre damit auch in den 1980ern die erste gelungene Kreuzung zwischen tropisch und winterhart)

MfG Frank


----------



## bupaech (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo Frank,
Toll so kompetente Seerosenspezialisten zu haben.
Mir wurde gesagt, das die Purple Suphan, die Siam Purple 1  und ich glaube die Tina winterhart wären. Ich probiere es aus. Ich überrede gerade einen bekannten Seerosen-Farmer aus dem Berliner Umland zu einem Buchbeitrag über Seerosen und __ tropische Seerosen zu überreden. Wenn da über 15 Jahre Erfahrung gewachsen ist, kann man das an die Teichgemeinde weitergeben, finde ich.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Pauwels (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Fay McDonald ist winterhard.
 
Ist seit vier jahren draußen.
Gibt ein wenig mehr blumen wie "Texas Dawn"
Gruß Jan


----------



## bernhardh (23. Mai 2021)

"Tina" ist auf gar keinen Fall winterhart! Bitte danach nicht traurig sein, wenn nur noch Matsch im Topf ist.


----------



## bupaech (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo bernhardh,
Ja ich glaube Sie hat den Winter nicht überstanden. Ich werde sehen.
 Gruß Burghard


----------



## bupaech (23. Mai 2021)

Pauwels schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fay McDonald ist winterhard.
> Anhang anzeigen 224552
> Ist seit vier jahren draußen.
> ...


Hallo Jan,
Düngst Du sie viel?
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Pauwels (24. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,
Ich dünge jedes jahr, eimal ende April. Alle drei jahre werden sie mit neuer gartenerde umgetöpft. Die meiste töpfe sind 15l einige 20l.
__ Tropische seerosen werden fast jedes jahr umgetopft. Tropische seerosen haben einen hohen nährstoffbedarf.
Beispiel zwei  10l töpfe mit tropische seerosen(Paul Stetson).
 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Pauwels (28. Juni 2021)

Die erste ISG (HxT) blüth. Es ist wieder Fay McDonald.
Der harte Winter und von allen die schneken haben eine üble sauerei angerichtet.
Aber jetz haben sie begonnen. Mehrere blütenknospen sind über der wasseroberfläche.
  
Gruß Jan


----------



## Haggard (3. Juli 2021)

Ich habe eine Siam Purple 2, die blüht. Leider kommt die wirklich schöne Farbe ( Lila )nicht annähernd per Bild ans Original ran.


----------



## Pauwels (3. Juli 2021)

Haggard,
Ich habe seit zwei tagen das gleiche problem.
Manchmal hilft es, wenn sie ihre position zum objekt leicht verschieben.
Beispiel met "Fay McDonald"
    
Oder ândern sie ihre position in bezug auf die sonne.
Doch das hilft nicht immer, wie die bilder von "Detective Erica" zeigen.
Bearbeitet mit Photoshop nähere ich mich der realität an.
Sie ist wirklich sehr dunkel, fast schwarz.
    Die realität ist so  
Gruss
Jan


----------



## Pauwels (9. Juli 2021)

Die ISG (HxT) " Fay McDonald" komt jetz richtig in fahrt.
Drei blumen in einem topf.
 
Grüße
Jan

PS fotografiert mit vollformat-statt kompaktkamera.


----------

